# The Florida Sun Rises on 1552. Again.



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2002)

*Sarasota, Fla.* — Only in the south is late winter appropriate for the grand opening of a tuning shop, but the mere mention of 1552 has historically been enough to draw a crowd. 
That’s right, 1552 is back. Though technically it's now "version 2," the spirit that put 1552 Design on the map is alive and well in Sarasota. After a couple of false starts, Brad Beardow (along with new partner Shawn Grawunde) decided to take another shot, and fifteen52 v.2 was launched January 1 of this year. The shop’s open house was held March 16, and over 100 guests showed up to catch a glimpse of the new space and show off their cars. The presence of a _Performance VW_ photographer, as promised, certainly didn’t hurt.
*Full story and pictures...*


_Modified by [email protected] at 1:16 PM 3-21-2008_


----------



## VR6inAZ (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: The Florida Sun Rises on 1552. Again. ([email protected])*

the first purchase i've ever made for my car and one that's still on it today (body kit) was from brad and 1552design. i wish them nothing but success!


----------



## osteor10 (May 15, 2006)

i was there, great meet


----------



## ohsnappe (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: (osteor10)*

i want a original 1552 design lisence plate frame...who has one


----------



## onelow2dr (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: (ohsnappe)*

new web site up yet?


----------



## FRO! (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (onelow2dr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *onelow2dr* »_new web site up yet?

it has been up and running, 1552v2.com

awesome times working at the shop, even better when we get to everyone together.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (FRO!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FRO!* »_
it has been up and running, 1552v2.com

awesome times working at the shop, even better when we get to everyone together.

True. Very much like the old days, though I do miss John and Steve - no offense Fro








Cherise, thanks so much for the coverage - VWvortex has always been a good friend to 1552.


----------



## ImRollin (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Brad, good luck on your new endeavor! I'm sure that you will be successful!


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

it's really good to see you guys back in action.. putting florida back on the map, baby!


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (candela)*

word http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (ImRollin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ImRollin* »_Brad, good luck on your new endeavor! I'm sure that you will be successful! 

You should hope so, eh?








Thanks


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

*Re: (ohsnappe)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ohsnappe* »_i want a original 1552 design lisence plate frame...who has one

I do. And it ain't for sale.









Hey Brad, buy my freakin' Jetta already! It'll be a _great_ test mule!


----------



## dbl_yelo_rado3 (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

1552 coming back makes me feel younger, good to see you back. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SRQ-gti1.8T (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (dbl_yelo_rado3)*

um, missed it, oops.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks again to everyone that came out to our Open House and to everyone that wished they could be there as well! Big thanks to Vortex for helping us spread the word of "Version 2" and I look forward to meeting more of you through the many shows in 08'
Regards, Shawn


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

SoCal misses you man.
I wish only the best for ya.









...now get your ass back out here to visit!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (veetarded)*

Nope. Will, it is most definitely your turn to come here. Bring Chuckles with you, if possible


----------



## GrkTurbo (Jun 4, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Good to see 1552 back. I remember project X.


----------



## ..kreuzer.. (Nov 22, 2007)

*Re: The Florida Sun Rises on 1552. Again. ([email protected])*

















Hottest Golf EVAR


----------



## veetarded (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Hmmm. Might be possible if I bring the family too...but we're all crashing at your pad. What say you to that?


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: (veetarded)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veetarded* »_SoCal misses you man...

Ditto for Northern Virginia! 
Brad good luck! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SRQ-gti1.8T (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: The Florida Sun Rises on 1552. Again. (..kreuzer..)*

Is this anyone I know?









_Quote, originally posted by *..kreuzer..* »_


----------



## dogmavskarma (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: The Florida Sun Rises on 1552. Again. (SRQ-gti1.8T)*

welcome back guys! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Strictly-European (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: The Florida Sun Rises on 1552. Again. (..kreuzer..)*


_Quote, originally posted by *..kreuzer..* »_
















Hottest Golf EVAR

Congrats to 1552!! Glad to see that # again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
"Expect the Unexpected" that's for sure
Yes this GV killed it







wheels offset the body WELL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Steve Prendergast (Aug 10, 2004)

_VW Sport, 1552 Design, errr.... 1552v2... _
Just glad to see you back. Perhaps I can talk you into carrying projektzwo again so I can finally get the p'zwo wheels that I should have bought 9 years ago.


----------



## Andrew McDermott (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: The Florida Sun Rises on 1552. Again. (Steve Prendergast)*

good luck and congratulations.







Can't wait to see what emerges.


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

can't wait to see you this summer








too bad you didn't open shop a little closer to macungie, pa








bill


----------



## EVIL6 (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: (jebglx)*

Any pics of the military green mk1 cabrio ?


----------



## RED WHIP (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: The Florida Sun Rises on 1552. Again. (Steve Prendergast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Steve Prendergast* »_
_VW Sport, 1552 Design, errr.... 1552v2... _
Just glad to see you back. Perhaps I can talk you into carrying projektzwo again so I can finally get the p'zwo wheels that I should have bought 9 years ago.










Hahaha


----------



## LifeStylz (Mar 14, 2008)

What does 1552 stand for? Is there some meaning behind it?


----------



## captain coordination (Nov 4, 2004)

*good stuff*

good stuff. glad to see they are getting it up and going again. for a while it was literally the only worthwhile dub tuner in FL, and for a long time there hasn't been a decent tuning shop in that whole state! lookin forward to see what comes out of there..


----------



## DeeJoker (May 5, 2001)

*Re: (LifeStylz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LifeStylz* »_What does 1552 stand for? Is there some meaning behind it?

Unfortunately Brad is dyslexic when it comes to numbers. He originally wanted to name it after his favorite Rush album, 2112, but he got all screwed up writing it out on the business application forms, and wrote 1552.


----------



## charlier (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: (jebglx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jebglx* »_can't wait to see you this summer








too bad you didn't open shop a little closer to macungie, pa








bill









True... Being the smart business people they are, I suspect they will be coming up for H2O International and possibly Waterfest. 
At least that wil get them closer to a big part of the VW community if only for a couple of days.


----------



## Cooler than Jesus (Sep 14, 2007)

1552 is the second version of Volkswagens obd based scan tool. It was the compact design that had no print capabilities.


----------



## TRLSTYLE (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: The Florida Sun Rises on 1552. Again. ([email protected])*

that black GTI on orange wheels looks like a piece of ****. I bet the owner is a real *******.


----------



## Jman5000 (Nov 8, 1999)

*Re: The Florida Sun Rises on 1552. Again. (TRLSTYLE)*

Guess it's time to dust off my unused 1552 license plate frame.
Glad to see things are moving onward and upward Brad.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

We will be at Waterfest and H20 this year, and with a few project cars as well!


----------



## RED WHIP (Dec 10, 2005)

I got sick at the wrong time, I wish I was there, lots of nice cars out there. Enjoy the old skool GTI.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: The Florida Sun Rises on 1552. Again. (Jman5000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jman5000* »_Guess it's time to dust off my unused 1552 license plate frame.
Glad to see things are moving onward and upward Brad. 

Jason, you know that'd make me very happy - and I don't even care which of your cars you put it on


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (RED WHIP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RED WHIP* »_







Enjoy the old skool GTI.









Ah, yes - the VW Sport USA days...
_"VW Sport - we take the motor out of motorsport."_


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

Congrats Brad! I need to make a trip. The Daiquiri Deck is calling for me!


----------



## Jman5000 (Nov 8, 1999)

*Re: (RED WHIP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RED WHIP* »_










Man I remember crawling all over that car while my Mk3 Abt dual-rounds/grill was being installed...after I was first initiated into the not-so-minor differences between US/Euro spec. 
Stacked nuts on all-thread!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (john1552)*


_Quote, originally posted by *john1552* »_Congrats Brad! I need to make a trip. The Daiquiri Deck is calling for me!

Daiquiri Deck? Don't you mean Oriental Buffet?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Nah, Oriental buffets are a dime a dozen. There is only one Daiquiri Deck!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 9, 2008)

*Re: (john1552)*


_Quote, originally posted by *john1552* »_Nah, Oriental buffets are a dime a dozen. There is only one Daiquiri Deck!

John! Remember me?







It was a pleasure dealing with you back in the day, come visit when you get a chance!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 6, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Yes sir! Glad to see you there, I will visit when I get a chance.


----------

